# عازلات النفط



## ماهرالهذال (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم : ممكن مساعدة في عمل مشروع تخرجي في عازلات الغاز الطبيعي . اي كتاب او حتى لو بحث كامل حول هذا الموضوع .:55:


----------



## eng.shanshool (13 أبريل 2007)

my greet mahr j


----------



## eng.shanshool (13 أبريل 2007)

اخي ان شاء الله قريبا راح اقدم لك هذا المشروع 
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..

ENG.AHMED ALMNSSORI


----------

